# tant que vous n'aurez pas accepté les CGU



## Morgydou

Bonjour,

J'ai cette phrase à traduire : 

Avez-vous accepté les Conditions Générales d'Utilisation ? Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser cette application mais vous ne pourrez plus effectuer d'achats tant que vous n'aurez pas accepté les CGU (ou résolu tout autre problème concernant l'application) et redémarré cette application.

J'ai commencé à la traduire de cette manière : Se non hai accettato l'EULA, puoi continuare a usare l'applicazione, ma non potrai più effettuare acquisti... Et là...?? Finché ? +congiuntivo ?? Finché tu non abbia accettato l'EULA (o risolto alcuno altro problema riguardo all'applicazione) e riavviato l'applicazione.

Si vous pouviez me dire si c'est bon ou pas, ou carrément me donner la bonne solution, je vous en serais reconnaissante à vie !!  MERCI !


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao, Morgydou 


Morgydou said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai cette phrase à traduire :
> 
> Avez-vous accepté les Conditions Générales d'Utilisation ? Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser cette application mais vous ne pourrez plus effectuer d'achats tant que vous n'aurez pas accepté les CGU (ou résolu tout autre problème concernant l'application) et redémarré cette application.
> 
> J'ai commencé à la traduire de cette manière : Se non hai accettato l'EULA  in italiano non è così comune, almeno tra utenti medi,  è più chiaro se almeno specifichi tra parentesi "accordo di licenza con l'utente finale" o condizioni generali di contrattopuoi continuare a usare l'applicazione, ma non potrai più effettuare acquisti... Et là...?? Finché ? +congiuntivo ?? Finché (tu) non necessario  non abbia accettato accetterai/avrai accettato l'EULA (o risolto alcuno ogni altro problema riguardo all'applicazione) e riavviato ​la suddetta applicazione.
> 
> Si vous pouviez me dire si c'est bon ou pas, ou carrément me donner la bonne solution, je vous en serais reconnaissante à vie !!  MERCI !


----------



## Morgydou

Grazie mille Anaiss !


----------



## Anaiss

Figurati! "Tout autre problème" è simile a 'n'importe quel problème"? Se sì forse sarebbe meglio dire "qualunque altro" e non come ti ho suggerito prima...


----------



## Morgydou

Ah si in fatti "qualunque altro" mi sembra più appropriato in questo contesto  Grazie grazie !


----------

